# INFINITY July 20912 Releases



## BobbaFett (Feb 24, 2011)

Knights of the Holy Sepulchre. PanOceania.

























YaoXie Remotes. Yu Jing.

























McMurrough. Mercenary.

























Ekdromoi. ALEPH.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You know, I like the looks of their models, wonder if I can find one that would work for Harker.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

They look funky, are they 26mm scale?

I recon the cyber angel things might make nice stand ins for DE or Tau?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They are 28mm scale, very similar to 40k mini's

Only difference really is that they are a little diminutive next to Space Marines but then again that is about right given that they are human not superhuman.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds cool, if I ever break out some Tau allies I may have to look at some of these


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the more i see of the infinity range the more i like it! and lets face it a merc fox in a kilt is a must have for any army !
is this stuff metal or plastic or resin or wood or snot?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Infinity is a game with 28mm high metal miniatures that simulates combat and special operations in a science fiction environment with Manga aesthetics. Infinity miniatures are characterized by the high quality and detail of their modeling, the dynamism of their postures and their futuristic aesthetic.

http://www.infinitythegame.com/infinity/en/


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I have one Infinity model so far, it is my Callidus Assassin. It's metal and is really quite good quality. She also fits well with my 40k minis. Looking to get some more in time to fill out my Inquisitors' warbands. 

I have Anima Tactics ones as well but they are a bit out of scale with GW stuff.

I understand the snot models won't be out until later in the year.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Like the first, paladin dude, model.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

IS that a half fox guy in a kilt? Damn... now I have no choice but to get into this game. My poor wallet...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The mecha-Angel thing would make a great Spryer for Necromunda.


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Bubblematrix said:


> They look funky, are they 26mm scale?
> 
> 
> I recon the cyber angel things might make nice stand ins for DE or Tau?


28, but not 'heroic scale' (like GW or PP), so no oversized features to draw in the observer.

It is the miniatures equivalent of the 'pornstar dilemma'


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Col. Schafer said:


> IS that a half fox guy in a kilt? Damn... now I have no choice but to get into this game. My poor wallet...


He is a whole fox. 

There is a unit,... Uberfeldkommando or something like that that are all animals with a chick wrangler. I was thinking of using them as Jokaero.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Is that StarFox's uncle?

Should have taught the lad to barrel roll before you sent him off to the fleet, McMorrough.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

that unit has a half foxy female, a ram, lion, something else. 

Infinity is a great range and fun game mechanics. perfect skirmish game and the best tactical game I've seen in a miniatures game. If you want to think more when playing a game and still have twice as many "epic moments". I highly recommend getting inti infinity and getting a friend into it as well so you have someone to play with. the rules are free, you can learn the game before even investing in the models. play test it with proxies. Its worth the time.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I like Infinity for the smaller scale type of battle and with a bit more complexity over 40k. Most guys in my area tho' like the simplicity of 40k


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

What you guys _should_ be asking yourself is, "Is that Deadpool in the picture, behind the dog-warrior?" Because the answer is yes, yes it is.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Señor Massacre, AKA Deadpool. HERE


----------

